# Massive Audio SX6 6.5" slim coax



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I just thought I'd offer a few thoughts on this fairly low budget slim coax so I apologize for the likely disheveled writing! First, this will likely appeal to a very small crowd, ie those who 1)don't have the desire to hack their doors and 2)are looking for a low cost but noticeable upgrade over typical OEM 6.5s

In other words, if you're cheap and lazy these might just work for you! (j/k MA)

The OEM 6.5s in my '08 Uplander measured at around 1.4" deep, though a true coaxial design. However, the speaker is molded into the mounting ring and literally snaps into the plastic door mount, which in turn is molded into the window assembly.
There is little space between the door panel and the speaker and even less between the door and window so when I saw these were only $70 a pair and had mixed reviews here and on the web, I thought what the heck?

At only 1.66" deep, they are some of the slimmest around and have a nice sturdy feel to them in your hand and they like most, use speaker tabs, not push terminals. I'm not up on the tech side of coax and point source drivers but the tweeter is recessed and nearly flush with the cone of the speaker which can't hurt.

How do they sound? Well considering the price and purpose, they actually sound pretty decent IMO. There is some sibilance from the highs when you crank it up but nothing an EQ can't fix, though it hasn't bothered me enough to mess with yet. I thought I read that xmax is around 1.4-1.6mm which seems almost unusable on paper but can't find any such info now so I can't say for sure. With fairly deadened doors (CLV/MLV/CCF) and playing a variety of music, these mini coaxes can get fairly loud without distorting noticeably. However, before the door treatment, I listened to them and low end as well as impact suffer. Even with doors prepped, low end and impact will not ruffle your pants legs but then those looking at these units probably don't care.

As a side note, MA rates these at 10-60w rms each....I'm running a pair up front off my Pioneer 860mp which I assume is only sending 15-25w/channel, and I can drive them to max excursion so I'm not sure how 60 watts rms and 1.4mm xmax would work out. But they do well enough that I don't even see the need to try to amp them, which surprised me. 

So if you're lazy and cheap, give them a shot!

BTW, I plan on switching to a pair of slim comps to get the tweeter up higher, likely the Zapco ZSL 165s, so I'm curious to see how midbass will compare, we'll see....
SX 6 Co-Axial Speaker

Jeremy


----------

